# Poulan Pro Blower Piston Gaulded



## Cannon51 (May 6, 2013)

My wife and I kept our granddaughter Friday, when my son got home and we were getting ready to leave he ask me if I would take his blower home and see why it would not crank. This is what I found. The ring gap is .012 just above the intake port, the cylinder does not look or feel damaged but the piston was gaulded. I knocked the rough places on the piston down with some P800 sandpaper, cleaned the carbon off the top and put it back together. Only got 60psi compression and haven't got it to crank yet. The piston kit is $30 and the cylinder is about 40 so I think that's to much to spend on a $100 blower. Opinions? Couldn't find the spelling for gaulded.
CannonView attachment 293882
View attachment 293883
View attachment 293884
View attachment 293885


----------



## brokenbudget (May 6, 2013)

junk it. somebody straight gassed it. the piston is chrome plated. knocking the 'rough places' down on it isn't going to do anything for the long term of that engine. typicly the piston will swage itself in there nice and tight when the chrome starts pealing off and wedging in between the piston and cylinder.


----------

